

Google ‘Instant Previews’ come to iOS Safari - solipsist
http://www.9to5mac.com/49765/google-instant-previews-come-to-ios-safari?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+9To5Mac-MacAllDay+%289+to+5+Mac+-+Apple+Intelligence%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
Turing_Machine
"Helpful"? I run a Greasemonkey script on my desktop to get rid of those. :-)

